# Off-Topic >  moved from work crews thread

## marksbug

please do!!!!

----------


## marksbug

but dont stop there!! stop the scams,the thieving, the murdering and above all any crap like the russia probe( distraction).or this bs time, distraction and money waster of jan6 "hearings" this is how the dems get out of ever doing anything good.

----------

